# My favourite/the best/the one I like the most



## Nino83

Hello everyone. 

Are these sentences correct? 

My favourite sax player is John Coltrane. Watashi no daisuki na sakkusu sōsha wa John Coltrane desu. 私の大好きなサックス奏者はJohn Coltrane です。   
John Coltrane is the best sax player. Sakkusu sōsha de wa John Coltrane ga ichiban ī desu. サックス奏者ではJohn Coltraneが一番いいです。   
The sax player I like the most is John Coltrane. Watashi ga ichiban suki da sakkusu sōsha wa John Coltrane desu. 私が一番好きだサックス奏者はJohn Coltrane です。

Thank you


----------



## frequency

Nino83 said:


> 私が一番好きだサックス奏者はJohn Coltrane です。


Oof, just one word.

私が一番好き＿サックス奏者はJohn Coltrane です。
Strangely, 好きだ seems to be like a clause. (I'm not sure if I really can call it a clause.)
サックス奏者 is a noun, so... Guess what premodifier is possible?


----------



## Nino83

私が一番好き*な*サックス奏者は or 私が一番好き*の*サックス奏者は?
Are the other ones correct?


----------



## frequency

This is a hint


Nino83 said:


> 私の大好きなサックス奏者はJohn Coltrane です。



..I thought that 好きな was an adjective, but it's not. Renyo-kei of 好きだ.


----------



## Nino83

Thanks, so it is な.
Are there no mistakes in the other sentences?


----------



## frequency

Yes, the first two are fine. Alternatively, you can say: サックス奏者ではJohn Coltraneが一番いいと思います。 This gives an effect of "In my opinion".


----------



## Nino83

Can I say 一番いいサックス奏者はJohn Coltraneです。?


----------



## frequency

Yes. From your viewpoint and estimation, you say John Coltrane is No 1.
Does anybody think that Nino exclusively has the right to decide who is the best sax player? No. A hearer understands that Nino thinks that John Coltrane is the best sax player for him.

To avoid that "dictatorship" attitude, we often say （僕が）一番いいと思うサックス奏者はJohn Coltraneです。　僕が is optional.


----------



## Nino83

Thank you, frequency!
So, both word orders are good, isn't it?
サックス奏者ではJohn Coltraneが一番いいと思います (I think that/in my opinion, among sax players, John Coltrane is the best)
一番いいと思うサックス奏者はJohn Coltraneだと思います (I think that/in my opinion John Coltrane is the best sax player)


----------



## frequency

サックス奏者ではJohn Coltraneが一番いいと思います。 (I think that/in my opinion, among sax players, John Coltrane is the best)
Good!

一番いいと思うサックス奏者はJohn Coltraneだと思います。 (I think that/in my opinion John Coltrane is the best sax player)
Oof, doubly. You can cut out either and leave either. I mean that you can make it two ways


----------



## Nino83

frequency said:


> I mean that you can make it two ways


Seeing that in my book there was only the first structure (A de wa N ga ichiban ii desu = N is the best among A) I thought that it was the most idiomatic form while the second one (ichiban ii A wa N desu = N is the best A) a bit odd.
Thank you again!


----------



## frequency

You're welcome!
The most idiomatic? Well,
一番いいと思うサックス奏者は～～～です。 and 一番いいサックス奏者は～～～だと思います。 are both correct and do not differ in meaning, I guess.


----------



## Nino83

I find this one easier (because in Italian, like in English, we say more often that "N is the best sax player", while a sentence like "among sax players, N is the best" is more heavy and formal). 
Thank you!


----------

